# What do you use to trim nails??



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you do to keep nails short?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your probly gunna laugh at me but I file them with a nail file. Both the boys have black nails and I'm scared to death of making them bleed. I used my sisters pedipal once and it made Marley's toe bleed. So yea I file them and both the boys are very good about it.
LOL you should see me with my giant emery board my man laughs at me every time


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont do anything.. i just walk my dogs, lol.. they get filed down from walking on the sidewalk... stay perfect for the most part..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i dont do anything.. i just walk my dogs, lol.. they get filed down from walking on the sidewalk... stay perfect for the most part..


:clap::clap: That always works great  Marley has due claws on his back feet so I have to do those ones they never touch the ground and they grow in a circle if I didn't trim them they would probly grow in to his toes. Dosia gets his done in the winter when I can't walk him but they stay pretty short


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre lays by my feet under the desk so i snapped a quick pic.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

his look perfect 
This is Marley's back foot see the weird toe? He has them on both back feet so I always have to file them they get sooo long if I don't.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

FORCE! It takes two people to cut Sydney's nails! I have tried everything...Dremel, Pedipal, and I can't get in the same room with her with either one of these tools. So it's good old fashioned heavy duty nail clippers and a strong man to hold her down. She use to be so easy just layed on her back and let me cut her nails, then one day she just changed her mind!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I usually don't have to clip, The girls file them down naturally outside when playing and walking but with the higher nail I clip with an old fashioned doggy clipper.

then file down the edges with a file.

I need one of those pedipaws they are great imo. lol!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Bailey isn't too big on getting her nails clipped either. I use a large toenail/fingernail clippers for her when she really needs it but I also walk her on the sidewalk and that does the job pretty well.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the dremel but the dog don't lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I like the dremel but the dog don't lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Marley would probly run and Dosia would try to bite it lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I clip them with a pair of clippers I got from the feed store. They are nice and sharp.


----------



## magdalena (Mar 26, 2010)

Toenail clippers. With so many furries I actually dubbed 'Toenail Tuesday' and clip them all in one go. Never had a problem since I do it weekly and they get used to it from babyhood on. Have been unfortunate enough to have friends who bring their dogs to me to be clipped though, dog sitting takes on a new definition here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have clippers, but don't need them... with enough concrete action you won't have to use them.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

clippers and dremel. Last time it took three of us until Sasha got so tried of struggling.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Your probly gunna laugh at me but I file them with a nail file. Both the boys have black nails and I'm scared to death of making them bleed. I used my sisters pedipal once and it made Marley's toe bleed. So yea I file them and both the boys are very good about it.
> LOL you should see me with my giant emery board my man laughs at me every time


ahahaha dude i thot i was the only one that did that!!!! i have a pedipaws n i use it sometimes it they are gettin real long... lazy becca... but they aren't a huge fan of it... but those emery files get em so they aren't long or sharp


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> ahahaha dude i thot i was the only one that did that!!!! i have a pedipaws n i use it sometimes it they are gettin real long... lazy becca... but they aren't a huge fan of it... but those emery files get em so they aren't long or sharp


 That's so awesome I'm not the only one  :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I use a combo of clippers and dremel. Depends on how long they are. If they're still fairly short, I just dremel off the extra.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

man am i gald you posted this bro... im in dire need to do this to red. i was thnking dremel but man am i worried what will happed. i mean he already chases the vacuum cleaner and the chainsaw he wants to get, and my beard trimmer... i can see it in his eyes, he wants to to get it too... so i was thinking getting nail clippers that were meant for dogs... most of you know what im talking about. but then i worry about trimming too short and hurting him. so basically i let the sidewalk grind them down... its a shame that it doesnt work on that dew claw... that thing is sharp


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

in the spring/summer the pavement files them for me. apart from that the doo-hicky tool from the pet store.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

man am i gald you posted this bro... im in dire need to do this to red. i was thnking dremel but man am i worried what will happed. i mean he already chases the vacuum cleaner and the chainsaw he wants to get, and my beard trimmer... i can see it in his eyes, he wants to to get it too... there is just something with buzzing and vibrating noises that he hates. so i was thinking getting nail clippers that were meant for dogs... most of you know what im talking about. but then i worry about trimming too short and hurting him. so basically i let the sidewalk grind them down... its a shame that it doesnt work on that dew claw too... that thing is sharp enough to snag on a pane of glass, haha.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

pedipaws are useless, ugh i hate those things!!!

i use the old fashioned nail clippers and the cement outside to round em out for me 

The girls usually get em done once a week when they were younger and once every 2 or 3 weeks now that they're older and are so good about it. I cut nails all the time, so it was always important for me to have an obedient pup for the clippings


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup good old nail clippers doggies or other. 
I clip nails all the time, I actually enjoy clipping nails (and ear [email protected] MEGAN).
Duece's back nails are to the quick. His front the pad keep his nails off the ground so they don't get grinded by concrete, so I clip em and he's good about it....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Yup good old nail clippers doggies or other.
> I clip nails all the time, I actually enjoy nails clipping ( and ear [email protected] MEGAN ).
> Duece's back nails are to the quick. His front the pad keep his nails off the ground so they don't get grinded by concrete, so I clip em and he's good about it....


Lol Ronnie you crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll are you serious? Why does everybody tell me that.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess Chino walks real funny because his back paws dont need any trimming due to the concrete but his fronts do.. ? LOL 

Thanks for all the input I think we're gonna give the dremel a shot


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I guess Chino walks real funny because his back paws dont need any trimming due to the concrete but his fronts do.. ? LOL
> 
> Thanks for all the input I think we're gonna give the dremel a shot


let me know how that works out for ya bro.


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I guess Chino walks real funny because his back paws dont need any trimming due to the concrete but his fronts do.. ? LOL
> 
> Thanks for all the input I think we're gonna give the dremel a shot


We use a combo of nail trimmers and a dremel...the dremel is usually to prep the nails before a pull  If you do go with a dremel, be careful not to keep it on the nail too long. Especially if you are using one of the high powered ones. It can heat up the nail and be very painful for the dog ;-) Keep contact with the nail down to 5-6 seconds or less at a time to avoid problems. Our dogs just lay on their backs feet up in the air and go to sleep while getting their nails done....LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MoPulldogs said:


> We use a combo of nail trimmers and a dremel...the dremel is usually to prep the nails before a pull  If you do go with a dremel, be careful not to keep it on the nail too long. Especially if you are using one of the high powered ones. It can heat up the nail and be very painful for the dog ;-) Keep contact with the nail down to 5-6 seconds or less at a time to avoid problems. Our dogs just lay on their backs feet up in the air and go to sleep while getting their nails done....LOL


Thank you! Ive been told that, about the dremel heating up! I can imagine that it would not be pleasant for a dog, so I will take that advice! Thanks for the input


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I guess Chino walks real funny because his back paws dont need any trimming due to the concrete but his fronts do.. ? LOL
> 
> Thanks for all the input I think we're gonna give the dremel a shot


No, Chino doesn't walk funny lol. My dogs do have slightly longer nails in the front, buuuut the trick of it is, if you get them to actually run on the concrete on a regular basis it'll file those suckers down too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No, Chino doesn't walk funny lol. My dogs do have slightly longer nails in the front, buuuut the trick of it is, if you get them to actually run on the concrete on a regular basis it'll file those suckers down too.


Yeah Ive been meaning to get him jogging a bit..... BUT that means I gotta do it too :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah Ive been meaning to get him jogging a bit..... BUT that means I gotta do it too :rofl::rofl::rofl:


yeah, I haven't gotten to the point of jogging myself lmao... an option for you would be to use your flirt pole on concrete and keep the pole low so he doesn't get hurt when he jumps... keep the pole, prey style lol


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

i take kilo out for walks and his nails file down on their own


----------

